# Road to Marine Boot Camp



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

*Road to the USMC Recruit Training*
Going to start a documentation of my daily routine, and success as I attempt to lose 3% BF and keep as much muscle as possible. This is really more for my benefit to see how much and how fast I raise my current stats in the IST (Initial Strength Test) required on arrival at boot camp.

*Information*
Male
Height: 6'3''
Age: 20
Weight: Added in morning
*
Current*
Pull Ups: 12
Sit Ups: 75 (2 Minutes)
1 1/2 Miles Run: 11:22
*
Goals*
Pull Ups: 25
Sit Ups: 120
1 1/2 Mile Run: 9:00
3 Mile Run: 18:00

*Diet*
2000 Calorie Diet
200g+ Protein
50g Carbs (or less and none after twelve)
50g Fats (approximately)

*Routine
*Sprints: Daily 10 - 15 Minutes
1 1/2 Mile Runs: Daily 
Weighted Hikes: Twice Weekly 35lbs.
Jump Rope HIIT: 10 Minutes Interval Training
Heavy Bag: 10 Minutes Interval Training
Push-Up/Pull-Up/Sit-Up Drills: Every other day
Some weight training with DB's: Opposite as above

*Supplements*
Multivitamin: Daily
Fish Oils: 3 Times Daily
Whey Protein: 100g Daily w/ Water

*Will ship within 3 months.
*Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll wait for others more knowledgeable and experienced than myself to offer advice, but thank you for your upcoming service. I hope you enjoy your hitch in the military. Served five years in the U.S. Navy a million years ago and drank a lot of beers with some great Marines.

You, sir, are going to have a blast!

Did you say what career field you're pursuing?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'll wait for others more knowledgeable and experienced than myself to offer advice, but thank you for your upcoming service. I hope you enjoy your hitch in the military. *Served five years in the U.S. Navy a million years ago *and drank a lot of beers with some great Marines.
> 
> You, sir, are going to have a blast!



Oh Jeeze, if I'd known you were a Squid I would have never sent you positive reputation. 



Curt James said:


> Did you say what career field you're pursuing?



After all the talking we've done, this is the one question I forgot to ask.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

*Information*
Male
Height: 6'3''
Age: 20
Weight: 178lbs
*
Current*
Pull Ups: 12
Sit Ups: 75 (2 Minutes)
1 1/2 Miles Run: 11:22
*
Goals*
Pull Ups: 25
Sit Ups: 120
1 1/2 Mile Run: 9:00
3 Mile Run: 18:00

*Diet*
2000 Calorie Diet
200g+ Protein
50g Carbs (or less and none after twelve)
50g Fats (approximately)

*Routine
*Sprints: Daily 10 - 15 Minutes
1 1/2 Mile Runs: Daily 
Weighted Hikes: Twice Weekly 35lbs.
Jump Rope HIIT: 10 Minutes Interval Training
Heavy Bag: 10 Minutes Interval Training
Push-Up/Pull-Up/Sit-Up Drills: Every other day
Some weight training with DB's: Opposite as above

*Supplements*
Multivitamin: Daily
Fish Oils: 3 Times Daily
Whey Protein: 100g Daily w/ Water

*Will ship within 3 months.
*Any suggestions or advice?
*
MOS # 6042
*Aircraft Structural Maintenance 
-Welding Ext.

*Goals after Corps.
*Underwater Welder

Today I have PT with my recruiter, who I believe now I can beat in the distance run and 40 yard dash.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

*Daily Routine:

6:00 a.m.- *Breakfast
*8:00 a.m.*- Sprints
*9:00 a.m.- *Whey Shake
*9:30 a.m.-* Punching Bag, Jump Rope, & Basketball
*12:00 p.m.-* Lunch
*1:00 p.m.-* Run
*3:00 p.m.-* Whey Shake
*3:30 p.m.-* Push-Up/Pull-Up/Sit-Up Drills
*6:00 p.m.-* Supper


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Wrong service young man.  Go Coast Guard.  

Good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Wrong service young man.  Go Coast Guard.
> 
> Good luck and thank you for your service.



Puddle Pirates Ehh? Jokin. I don't think swimming for a living is my calling. Even tho tons of swimming with 60+lbs for long periods of time we do in the Marine Corps. ,but still better then jumping out into the dark wavey hurricane infested ocean in the middle of the night looking for a person 
hats off to Coasties tho.. They are Elite


----------



## Marat (Mar 23, 2010)

Good to see that you have a journal going.

RE supplements: not a fan of creatine?


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

Well i'm not doing much weight training so I didn't figure it was necessary. I have 2 bottles of jack3d tho and some creatine mono


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

*Today:
*Ran Sprints 70 yds. 10 Minutes
Heavy Bag 10 Minutes
Jump Rope 5 Minutes 
Pull Up/Push Up Pyramid
Sit Up Drills
Mile an a Half Run
Caloric Intake: Approximately 1400 
Protein Intake: 250 Grams
Lots of Water


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Oh Jeeze, *if I'd known you were a Squid* I would have never sent you positive reputation.



heh 

Yeah, that's why I kept that to myself. 

Good luck on hitting those PR's. They look achievable!


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

*Updates:*
*
Last Night:*
Got my MOS# 6000 in Aviation
Estimated Ship Date- May 1st - 14th
*This Morning: *
Weight: 175 -176 (Lost some water weight?)


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> *Updates:*
> *
> Last Night:*
> 
> ...



SaWEEEET, Air Wing.  Not just another Jarhead.  Good on ya'.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> SaWEEEET, Air Wing.  Not just another Jarhead.  Good on ya'.



Yeah, Infantry #0311 was my first pick ,but when you look at what jobs you will qualify for once out of the Military it's really not the best idea unless your interested in Law Enforcement.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> *Yeah, Infantry #0311 was my first pick *,but when you look at what jobs you will qualify for once out of the Military it's really not the best idea unless your interested in Law Enforcement.




 You wanted to CATCH bullets???  

After you fix an aircraft you then send somebody ELSE to get in it and go get shot at.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You wanted to CATCH bullets???
> 
> After you fix an aircraft you then send somebody ELSE to get in it and go get shot at.



If infantry school wouldn't have been so backed up then I would be dodging bullets. It takes a special individual to be a grunt, and my hats off to the prior, current, and future grunts, but I promise I would make one hell of a grunt.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

*Update: *
11:24 Run (- 2 seconds from previous run)


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> If infantry school wouldn't have been so backed up then I would be dodging bullets. It takes a special individual to be a grunt, and my hats off to the prior, current, and future grunts, but I promise I would make one hell of a grunt.



Lighten up Francis.  (If you've never seen the movie "Stripes" with Bill Murray, you won't realize how funny that is.  )

Anyway, I'm just giving you shit.  That's what everybody from every service does.  Get used to it. It's not a sign of disrespect, more like brotherhood.  Take it with the good humor it's intended.  I'll always call Marines "Jarheads".  I'll always call Sailors "Squids".  I'll always call soldiers "Dumbasses".  I'll always call Airmen "God's gift to the world".


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Lighten up Francis.  (If you've never seen the movie "Stripes" with Bill Murray, you won't realize how funny that is.  )
> 
> Anyway, I'm just giving you shit.  That's what everybody from every service does.  Get used to it. It's not a sign of disrespect, more like brotherhood.  Take it with the good humor it's intended.  I'll always call Marines "Jarheads".  I'll always call Sailors "Squids".  I'll always call soldiers "Dumbasses". * I'll always call Airmen "God's gift to the world"*.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

*Today:
*1 1/2 Mile Run: 11:24 secs
Sprints: 10 Minutes
Caloric Intake: 1900
Protein Intake: 322 


Going to increase runs to 2 Miles to build extra endurance. Going to do 10 minutes of up downs/push ups/run in place starting tomorrow. Also made a daily schedule to keep my day in routine for the most part. I am going to start studying and taking hikes over the weekend. I'm also going to practice sitting Indian style for long periods of time.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> *Today:
> *1 1/2 Mile Run: 11:24 secs
> Sprints: 10 Minutes
> Caloric Intake: 1900
> ...



Uhhhhhh...........................................................why?


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

Because at boot camp someone told me we do a good bit of sitting indian style and I am almost 6'4'' so my body is not used to that. would probably be uncomfortable like crazy. Not a big thing but just saying I wanna be good to go.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

*Update: *
Just found out that I probably won't be leaving for Recruit Training until end of the summer. So looks like I will be around to bug you guys for a while longer.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, _great! _


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 25, 2010)

ceazur said:


> *Update: *
> Just found out that I probably won't be leaving for Recruit Training until end of the summer. So looks like I will be around to bug you guys for a while longer.



Bwaaaaaaaaa.....ROTFLMAO   Your very first experienced with "Hurry up and wait".  Get used to it.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 26, 2010)

*UPDATE: Thursday and Friday*
Did not run
Did not lift
Averaged 1800 - 2000 Calories.

Sold truck Thursday, Bought 2006 CBR 600F4i Friday
Have a Marine Pool Function in the morning bright and early.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 27, 2010)

*Update: 
*Had a Marine Poolee Function PT today-
Sit ups: 100
Pull ups: 12
Run: 9:34 Seconds!! (3rd Place out of 52 Recruits)
Too windy to ride my bike today


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> * Bought 2006 CBR 600F4i Friday
> *


*

Pics man, we need to see some pics.

Make sure you've got an ultra secure place to store that baby.  When you get to your first post you'll definitely want to have it there.  If you happen to get sent overseas, you'll want it when you get back.  

For long term storage: Put it up on blocks in a cool dry place, let some of the air out of the tires, top off the gas tank with stabilized gas and fill the crank case FULL of oil.  (Just remember to undo all those things before riding it the first time.)*


----------



## ceazur (Mar 30, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Pics man, we need to see some pics.
> 
> Make sure you've got an ultra secure place to store that baby.  When you get to your first post you'll definitely want to have it there.  If you happen to get sent overseas, you'll want it when you get back.
> 
> For long term storage: Put it up on blocks in a cool dry place, let some of the air out of the tires, top off the gas tank with stabilized gas and fill the crank case FULL of oil.  (Just remember to undo all those things before riding it the first time.)



Very helpful ,and yeah that's what I got it for.. Going to take pics now..


----------



## ceazur (Mar 30, 2010)

*UPDATE: *
*Yesterday*: 
Ran 3 Miles Non-stop! FELT LIKE A MACHINE!! 
PT'd with recruiter last night also. 
Push/Pull/Sit Up Drills
Another 1 1/2 Mile.

*Today: 
*Ran Sprints (HIIT) 10 Minutes.
Bi & Tri's w/ DB

Lmao, I layed out today also. Im a red head so I have pail skin. Gotta get it ready for Parris Island Sunshine.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, what's goin' on here?  Where are the updates???


----------



## ceazur (Apr 13, 2010)

Well let me feel you in on a few things. I have not been active here like I was because of quite a few reasons. First the good. My street bike, been working at my dad's doing stuff for him, etc.. Now the real fkn reasons. Around the time I started on these forums my gf and I split and I was thinking we would be back together ,but I guess not. It took its toll on me. Im only 20 ,but she and I had been together since the 9th grade and made it through two years of college she practically lived at my house when not in dorms. Everything I did revolved around that girl and now because Im a dick and she has the attitude of a 60 yr old shark we are probably not getting back together and it gets to me. There is more than that but thats the real reason and i have had to keep my mind busy. But enough with that mooshy gooshy shit. Now for the GREAT! I got ALL my weights and equipment back.!! Since I won't be leaving for a few months I am going to lift my ASS off all summer. I started Sunday with Chest and Tri's yesterday with Back and bi's and today with shoulders and legs. Running 3 miles a day, doing some ab workouts periodically, and doing some interval training on the side while staying under 2000 cals. I am going to become a beast I promise. I am going to devote my life to the Corps.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 17, 2010)

Me and gf back togetha .. I have got all my lifting equip back and I have been tearing it up for the most part. I can tell my waist is trimming up. 
GOing to start up the insanity workout program soon and make a proggy report on it!


----------

